# Has he gone a roving?



## rosie fronfelen (28 February 2011)

Has JM gone a roving to other lands?


----------



## Judgemental (28 February 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Has JM gone a roving to other lands?
		
Click to expand...

Hello Rosie, I am out and about but have been very busy. First time I have been on the forum for ages.

Concerned about the situation in the Middle East, price of oil, price of grain and where it's all going to lead.

It's really is nice to know you thought of me. How very kind.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 February 2011)

Well, you are larger than life on the forum- the situations you mention are dire, and what? no hunting?


----------



## JenHunt (28 February 2011)

surely you've had _some_ time for hunting JM? the situation in the middle east doesn't change that quickly - let's face it, it has largely been in a state of weathly ignorance (especially countries like Oman) since oil was discovered!


----------



## Judgemental (28 February 2011)

JenHunt said:



			surely you've had _some_ time for hunting JM?
		
Click to expand...


Sadly not, it is a matter of, shall we say, there is a time when experience has to be brought to the table.

So it is on with the good old City suiting, off with the &#8216;correct hunting attire&#8217; and hands on in the market place.

We are on the edge of a dire economic catastrophe, that&#8217;s assuming we have not already gone over the edge, with an inevitable hike in interests rates, a rise in inflation and a thundering crash in property prices, in particular land - why, because, land has been artificially over valued due to high subsidies which are being withdrawn.

Plus a very chill economic wind blowing from the Americas. 

On top of all that is the Middle East issue which is pushing oil to extraordinary levels. Levels that simply cannot be sustained without serious belt tightening.

Libdem policy on agriculture is for small scale (relative to the UK) French style, it is Libdem policy that is now being enacted by DEFRA.

People are still having difficulty in adjusting to the fact we have neither a Conservative or Labour government in power.

Fundamentally we have a Libdem government who are calling the shots.

I can guarantee that at every single hunt committee meeting as the season closes, the price of diesel will be high on the agenda as a major expense to be addressed for next season.

Folk will just have to hack onto the meet and then hack home again. At least their horses will be properly fit!


----------



## EAST KENT (28 February 2011)

How strange..we all thought you were a simple farmer ,what with all the stuff about the right to ride etc..now you`re a city slicker..heyho..simple little me will just keep on shoveling ....


----------



## Judgemental (28 February 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			How strange..we all thought you were a simple farmer ,what with all the stuff about the right to ride etc..now you`re a city slicker..heyho..simple little me will just keep on shoveling ....

Click to expand...

Both - please, less of 'the simple'.


----------



## MissySmythe (28 February 2011)

People are still having difficulty in adjusting to the fact we have neither a Conservative or Labour government in power.

Fundamentally we have a Libdem government who are calling the shots.
QUOTE said:
			
		


			It is sometimes rather rewarding to read your posts as at least, unlike some, they tend to be in rather good grammatical order, but as to the above point..............snore.... perhaps another reason I have not  checked into this forum lately
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alec Swan (28 February 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Sadly not, it is a matter of, shall we say, there is a time when experience has to be brought to the table.

So it is on with the good old City suiting, off with the correct hunting attire and hands on in the market place.

We are on the edge of a dire economic catastrophe, thats assuming we have not already gone over the edge, with an inevitable hike in interests rates, a rise in inflation and a thundering crash in property prices, in particular land - why, because, land has been artificially over valued due to high subsidies which are being withdrawn.

Plus a very chill economic wind blowing from the Americas. 

On top of all that is the Middle East issue which is pushing oil to extraordinary levels. Levels that simply cannot be sustained without serious belt tightening.

Libdem policy on agriculture is for small scale (relative to the UK) French style, it is Libdem policy that is now being enacted by DEFRA.

People are still having difficulty in adjusting to the fact we have neither a Conservative or Labour government in power.

Fundamentally we have a Libdem government who are calling the shots.

I can guarantee that at every single hunt committee meeting as the season closes, the price of diesel will be high on the agenda as a major expense to be addressed for next season.

Folk will just have to hack onto the meet and then hack home again. At least their horses will be properly fit!
		
Click to expand...

A good post JM,  and for the first time,  in many years,  I worry for the future of my children.  

It seems to me,  that the machine which would direct us,  seems to be oblivious to our needs.  I sometimes wonder if the supreme autocracy,  wouldn't be better driven,  by anarchy. 

Little to do with hunting,  I accept!! 

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (1 March 2011)

Whatever..there`s little thee and me can do about it...so nose to the grindstone and just get on with it.


----------



## Paddydou (1 March 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Whatever..there`s little thee and me can do about it...so nose to the grindstone and just get on with it.

Click to expand...

Well put EK - we have already been having a winge and worry about it all. 

I agree though that house prices are going to crash. Its really very simple there is not enough money available to buy them! Loose your first time buyers and pooft it all goes up in smoke. We have lost our first time buyers, they simply do not have the money unless they beg borrow and steal from older family members. 

It saddens me that so little thought is put into how fuel price rises will affect us all. This is a country that operates via its road infrastructure. Loose that and you loose everything. It will affect everything from a pint of milk, to heating, to building works.

For many the belt is already as tight as it can go - push it any further and we will have serious problems. It will not just be babies in third world countries that are dying of starvation. Life will go on as it has to but the consequences of the current actions will have far reaching effects on our society. Those who have brain power will stop breeding as they do not want their future off spring to suffer from lack of anything while those who are a bit dim will continue to breed indescriminatly and we will be left with a generation or two of stupidity. This means no doctors, no stock brokers, lawyers, engineers etc. We will end up having to import them from other countries to keep going. Society as we all know it is going to change dramatically in the next 10 years. I can't see it being for the good. I think the apropriate phrase is "devolution".

Someone take this soap box away quick!


----------



## tootsietoo (1 March 2011)

ooh, dangerous stuff paddy!  didn't a conservative mp get kicked out recently for using the words "poor" and "breeding" in the same sentence!

My dh has an armageddon theory.  That soon most of us won't be able to afford fuel.  We will have to work locally, or via the internet as we won't be able to commute and we won't be able to afford to transport goods all over the country.  We certainly won't be able to fly off on holiday!  I am seriously going to look into solar power on the roof, and I'm tempted to look into wood buring heating systems, and renting an acre or two to grow biomass fuel on!  I think we will all adjust, as it probably won't happen very suddenly, but life could be quite different in 20/30 years.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 March 2011)

Thank god i wont be around by then, also i am soooo glad my parents are no more too, as they wouldn't be able to cope with today----


----------



## Judgemental (1 March 2011)

All this because Rosie was worried about my whereabouts.

I just love the way you manage to get it all going Rosie and hey, don't you dare fall out with the FC again.

The whole forum went right down hill, whilst you were in the penalty box.

You are the most excellent _agent provocature_ 

Whilst we on the subject of 'whereabouts'. 

What has happened to Simsar?

Paddy I blieve you are the informant there?

'Bout time we had some fun on this forum, now I am on box rest (in the office) until next season, I dare say we can all generate a leading comment or two.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 March 2011)

I love being provocative-----or i did!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (1 March 2011)

J_M,

the young Rosie is a reformed character,  or so it would seem!!    Believe that if you wish!!  

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 March 2011)

Rosie is not so young unfortunately and i had to reform or get the boot-I take it you aren't sure then, Alec?


----------



## EAST KENT (1 March 2011)

Yes ..where is dear Simsar?? And ,treading slightly tiptoe so as not to awaken TFC can we not still have some fun and banter ?    It`s been bloody dull hereabouts for quite a while, com`on who shall we insult as a starter? Ah yes..how about Prince Andrew..he `s today`s whipping boy in the Daily Wail.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 March 2011)

He has been a randy boy though-


----------



## EAST KENT (1 March 2011)

Neither he or his ex were ever exactly cerebral were they? Lordy knows what his parents think of all this..was`nt he the favourite child? Oh Dear


----------



## EAST KENT (1 March 2011)

Judgemental said:



			All this because Rosie was worried about my whereabouts.

I just love the way you manage to get it all going Rosie and hey, don't you dare fall out with the FC again.

The whole forum went right down hill, whilst you were in the penalty box.

You are the most excellent _agent provocature[_

Click to expand...

_

Steady on..that is a very chic brand of ladies under garments Old Boy_


----------



## rosie fronfelen (1 March 2011)

So i'm infamous in the knicks department, thats great, i like it.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (2 March 2011)

...and here comes the raving greenie working for the Dept of Ag to dump her 2 cents in... 

Society as it works at the moment based on consumerism and a 'growth' economy can't last. There are not the resources to support it, and technology isn't advancing fast enough, and probably never will, fill the gaps. 

Reliance on road networks for the transport of goods in unsustainable. Govenrments should be focusing on rail networks - more expensive to put in but realatively cheap to maintain. One train can carry the load of several trucks and often faster, at lower cost, and with a lower carbon foot print.

Food prices will have to rise. If farmers are to survive out side the highly subsidised EU they will have to paid the real cost of producing meat/fruit. You can't expect farmers to look after the environment and keep producing when, for example it cost $80 to raise a lamb and they get $82/head, and thats top dollar.        Food prices today are ridiculously low now compared to the 50's before subsides were widely introduced.

But to be honest it all boils down to over population. More people asking to be fed that we can produce food and even with GM there is no 'Green Revolution II' waiting just over the horizon...
Garret Hardin wrote and excellent article called 'Life Boat Ethics' well worth a read: http://www.garretthardinsociety.org/articles/art_lifeboat_ethics_case_against_helping_poor.html

Sorry to hear that no hunting is to be had JM hope the box rest isn't too bad and they give you a mirror and treats to keep you happy.

Rosie there are far worse things to be infamous for


----------



## Judgemental (2 March 2011)

Thank you Felicity in New South Wales Australia.

It's 'all hands to the pump'

All our UK compatriots might like to focus on their Gas Guzzling 4 x 4's and lorries coupled to 80% Government Tax on fuel, with Brent Crude Oil having touched $115.80 per barrel earlier this morning and now trading at $115.25 PB as I write.


----------



## EAST KENT (2 March 2011)

Dunno about "pump" ..hereabouts it`s more like everyone start shoveling s...


----------



## Judgemental (2 March 2011)

Rosie, I don't think that you really thought that stirring me up would bring this forum into the Oil Market?

No sooner had I posted a figure of $115.30 for Brent Crude, than it leapt to $117.30.

Bullishly followed by Crude in New York at $102.00

This is serious stuff, if it keeps rising, no way the knock on can be sustained by UK agriculture and hunts are really going to think about the rising costs.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (2 March 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Rosie, I don't think that you really thought that stirring me up would bring this forum into the Oil Market?

No sooner had I posted a figure of $115.30 for Brent Crude, than it leapt to $117.30.

Bullishly followed by Crude in New York at $102.00

This is serious stuff, if it keeps rising, no way the knock on can be sustained by UK agriculture and hunts are really going to think about the rising costs.
		
Click to expand...

Just have to walk further as in days gone by-


----------



## Simsar (3 March 2011)

Hello dear gang(sters), how the devil are you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (3 March 2011)

I found this out today, and feel it to be very helpful and pertinent information that needs to be added to the current debate,

"Lamborghini make tractors"


----------



## Judgemental (3 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Hello dear gang(sters), how the devil are you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

How very nice to see you out.


----------



## Simsar (3 March 2011)

Judgemental said:



			How very nice to see you out.
		
Click to expand...

Why thank you kind Sir.

How are you?  been out much?  Haven't looked around the posts yet to catch up. 

Our first foals are due so has been a bit busy around here.  I guess when I do the sitting up I will be pestering you all!  thank goodness for camera's that's all I can say.

Fill me in everybody what's been going on. x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (3 March 2011)

You have  been sorely missed-


----------



## EAST KENT (3 March 2011)

Well for a start we`ve taken up rabbit hunting ...oh the ways the desperate stoop


----------



## Simsar (3 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			You have  been sorely missed-
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Rosie, I have missed you lot too.  Will be on later. xxxx


----------



## Judgemental (3 March 2011)

A source that might be reliable, suggested to me that a certain former Prime Minister visits this website. 

Yes, the man himself, who has been so beastly to us, because so my source said, "that he is so worried about the ban and a section of society holds him personally accountable" than anything else!

Perhaps he hopes the ban will be repealed so he can be enobled (or is more a question of the wishes of his OH, bearing in mind her friend Pauline is m'ladied here there and everywhere. The source said the OH was giving him grief at home on the subject) and show his face in the House of Lords and join his chums Peter and John.


----------



## Simsar (3 March 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Well for a start we`ve taken up rabbit hunting ...oh the ways the desperate stoop  

Click to expand...

Seems we posted the same time EK.  Our fields need your hunt then!  Or a shotgun, can I write that **** it anyone got a shotgun??


----------



## Judgemental (3 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Seems we posted the same time EK.  Our fields need your hunt then!  Or a shotgun, can I write that **** it anyone got a shotgun??
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you Poo Pick. Put the pickings down the holes.

Especially nice fresh ones. Don't use poo from the stable because that will likely have straw, shavings or paper mixed and bunny likes that but not neat!

Then bunny will go away - eventually. They will open up the burrow a couple of times, but if you are consistent they will give up.


----------



## Simsar (3 March 2011)

Thank you but the girls are on thirty acres so don't poo pick we harrow and rest.  We had a friend in twice/three times last year lamping, the first night they got 100 odd rabbits then the next week 70 and so on we have refilled dug holes but they keep coming back.  Must be due for lamping again when it is hard under foot.  

They horses were a pain though they would stand with the truck and watch the rabbits being shot!!!!!  Naughty girls.


----------



## Fiagai (3 March 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Well for a start we`ve taken up rabbit hunting ...oh the ways the desperate stoop  

Click to expand...

EK I think the infestation has gone viral...need to determine where the little blighters are coming from and take appropriate action...


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (3 March 2011)

You think you've got rabbit problems??? 
Come down here and we'll give you rabbit problems!!!

Mixymatosis has helped but in a good year like this they just  breed like rabbits again...


----------



## EAST KENT (4 March 2011)

What an excellent idea,a dose of myxie for two troublesome rabbits


----------



## Simsar (4 March 2011)

Where's Paddydou??


----------



## rosie fronfelen (4 March 2011)

Up to her eyes in work, poor girl-


----------



## Simsar (4 March 2011)

Or tied to the bed!!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (4 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Or tied to the bed!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alec Swan (4 March 2011)

EAST KENT said:





Click to expand...

No EK,  !!

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (5 March 2011)

My dear Alec how the devil, well I kinda know but is all well.  I love english!!!!!


----------



## Simsar (8 March 2011)

Er Hello!  Was it something I said??


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 March 2011)

Im still talking to you, have you been sent to Coventry with the rabbits?


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (8 March 2011)

Nah she's in Surrey


----------



## Simsar (8 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Im still talking to you, have you been sent to Coventry with the rabbits?
		
Click to expand...

funny you should say Coventry Max my son is going to Uni there!

Hello Rosie how are you today. x


----------



## Simsar (8 March 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			Nah she's in Surrey 

Click to expand...

Sunny Surrey today. x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (9 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			funny you should say Coventry Max my son is going to Uni there!

Hello Rosie how are you today. x

Click to expand...

Hi Simsar, i'm ok as things go, get fed up at times just sitting in the chair but thats life--I think someone must be sticking pins in me, LOL. What is Max studying at uni? Has the SU finished now, we are plodding on with lambing calls. xx


----------



## Judgemental (9 March 2011)

Perhaps somebody from the Warwickshire can comment on one of their membership - the new boss of The Royal Bank of Scotland, Mr Stephen Hester.

Is he a thruster? May be if he has time, he may care to join the merry band of posters on this site and would like to comment?

I noted he was sprayed all over the press and media today for a variety of financial reasons. I am pleased to say in correct hunting kit too. 

Although with his capabilities and responsibilities, I would have preferred to see a proper crash hat. Also it sets a good example to the young.

These absurd velvet, things without a chin strap, are a waste of time and from a bygone era.

No doubt there will be wails of derision so far as that last comment is concerned!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (9 March 2011)

sorry JM, hubby wears a hat with no chin strap- cut the bloody thing off,good old bygone era---


----------



## Judgemental (9 March 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Perhaps somebody from the Warwickshire can comment on one of their membership - the new boss of The Royal Bank of Scotland, Mr Stephen Hester.

Is he a thruster? May be if he has time, he may care to join the merry band of posters on this site and would like to comment?

I noted he was sprayed all over the press and media today for a variety of financial reasons. I am pleased to say in correct hunting kit too. 

Although with his capabilities and responsibilities, I would have preferred to see a proper crash hat. Also it sets a good example to the young.

These absurd velvet, things without a chin strap, are a waste of time and from a bygone era.

No doubt there will be wails of derision so far as that last comment is concerned! 

Click to expand...

DAILY MAIL £7.7million for boss of a bank WE bailed out . . . even though they lost £1bn last year By Lucy Farndon Last updated at 10:47 AM on 9th March 2011 Stephen Hester, Royal Bank of Scotland's chief executive has been handed £7.7million Royal Bank of Scotland was branded &#8216;a disgrace&#8217; after handing its chief executive Stephen Hester a £7.7million pay package for last year &#8211; even though the bailed-out bank lost more than £1billion. The bank revealed that Mr Hester and eight of his top team are sharing a bonus and shares windfall totalling £28million for 2010, despite presiding over a dismal performance. Mr Hester gets a £1.2million base salary, plus a £2.01million bonus in shares and the chance to get a further £4.45million under a long-term incentive scheme. 

*Well good for him, so long as a goodly whack went to the Warwickshire.*

My question has been answered, he is a thruster in every sence of the word! 

Bet no one from the Warwickshire will dare comment!

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...on-boss-bank-WE-bailed-out.html#ixzz1G8cAs7jG


----------



## Simsar (10 March 2011)

I like velvet!


----------



## Simsar (10 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Hi Simsar, i'm ok as things go, get fed up at times just sitting in the chair but thats life--I think someone must be sticking pins in me, LOL. What is Max studying at uni? Has the SU finished now, we are plodding on with lambing calls. xx
		
Click to expand...

Hey Rosie, sitting in a chair ain't all that bad you have us for your entertainment LOL.

Max is really brainy!  swapped at birth, he is going to do History and International affairs.  Wants an Aston Martin I think LOL to much James Bond watching that's what I blame that on.

SU still going, Ian and Ginge (Tracey) have had a baby boy he is gorgeous I think Ian only missed one days hunting on the day of his birth.

I know I keep saying this but one day we will come visit.


----------



## Judgemental (10 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			I like velvet!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I can well imagine


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (10 March 2011)

Black Velvet sounds like it should be the title of a rather good kids book about a pony. 
A rather nice native that becomes a wonderful hunter in a Jill/Pullen-Thomson (spell?) style. 

That pay package it obcene! I think it should be given to the more diserving - i.e. ME!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (10 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Hey Rosie, sitting in a chair ain't all that bad you have us for your entertainment LOL.

Max is really brainy!  swapped at birth, he is going to do History and International affairs.  Wants an Aston Martin I think LOL to much James Bond watching that's what I blame that on.

SU still going, Ian and Ginge (Tracey) have had a baby boy he is gorgeous I think Ian only missed one days hunting on the day of his birth.

I know I keep saying this but one day we will come visit.

Click to expand...

Yes, where would i be without you gang- Max sounds a clever lad, an employer in my youth, she was only 28 when she died, had an Aston DBS, an E Type and a Mercedes sports- daddys little girl-


----------



## Simsar (11 March 2011)

judgemental said:



			yes, i can well imagine

Click to expand...

pml!


----------



## Simsar (11 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Yes, where would i be without you gang- Max sounds a clever lad, an employer in my youth, she was only 28 when she died, had an Aston DBS, an E Type and a Mercedes sports- daddys little girl-
		
Click to expand...

So money doesn't buy everything, did she die in a car by any chance!

Anyway what't the weather doing Rosie Posie.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			So money doesn't buy everything, did she die in a car by any chance!

Anyway what't the weather doing Rosie Posie.

Click to expand...

No she dropped in my arms suffering from an asthma attack by the back door-the weather is dry but dull, at least the wind has dropped which was bloody cold yesterday. How is it down in sunny Surrey?


----------



## Simsar (11 March 2011)

As we speak the birds are chattering its over cast but might get the tractor out this afternoon for a bit of harrowing.  Joe is coming to ride Spyder (Stallion) so might watch that first.  It is trying to be sunny but its dry and that's all that matters. x


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 March 2011)

Grass is growing now, need to sort which goes where as Sali is due on the14th April. Masses of little birds here, i get them fed daily and its amazing how many come and go,its dry here but thats all.Who is Joe?


----------



## Simsar (11 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Grass is growing now, need to sort which goes where as Sali is due on the14th April. Masses of little birds here, i get them fed daily and its amazing how many come and go,its dry here but thats all.Who is Joe?
		
Click to expand...

Well first things first I'm so excited I sat on Spyder today!!!!!  Bless him. 

Joe kingshotte he is the mutts nuts he is doing Spyder for me as Ginge has just had a baby and she is out of action for a bit.  Joe is fantastic he does horses for Donal Barnwell who if you don't know the name is the absolutly brilliant horseman that works alongside the Funnells.  Anyway I took some photo's if I'm allowed i'll post them tonight.  Spyder is 4 and has only been ridden a handfull of times, but he will be Autumn hunting this season witht he SU.

Remind me who Sali is in foal to??  We have six due upto the end of April, 3 into Spyder.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (11 March 2011)

Sali is in foal to Sable Matters, both are pacers, hes a small lad but throws big foals, he came over from the States. She is by Stoneriggs JR, out of Mountain Dancer-Sali was heading for the meatman so has cost us little bar covering fees,she ran as a 3 year old, too young i reckon, was very fast but a bad girl on thetrack and ended up surplus to requirements-we are lucky to have her asshe hunts well hopefully she will foal ok..


----------



## pastie2 (11 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Sali is in foal to Sable Matters, both are pacers, hes a small lad but throws big foals, he came over from the States. She is by Stoneriggs JR, out of Mountain Dancer-Sali was heading for the meatman so has cost us little bar covering fees,she ran as a 3 year old, too young i reckon, was very fast but a bad girl on thetrack and ended up surplus to requirements-we are lucky to have her asshe hunts well hopefully she will foal ok..
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Ro, Stoneriggs is near me, Arthur Slack. His wife Evelyn trains NH horses. I see them most days. Small world.


----------



## Simsar (11 March 2011)

Hope this works this is Spyder and Joe

http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae140/Huntingdays_Simsar/040.jpg


----------



## Simsar (12 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Sali is in foal to Sable Matters, both are pacers, hes a small lad but throws big foals, he came over from the States. She is by Stoneriggs JR, out of Mountain Dancer-Sali was heading for the meatman so has cost us little bar covering fees,she ran as a 3 year old, too young i reckon, was very fast but a bad girl on thetrack and ended up surplus to requirements-we are lucky to have her asshe hunts well hopefully she will foal ok..
		
Click to expand...

Yes I remember now, good luck with her and we want to see photo's too.  Are you putting her back in foal??


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 March 2011)

The immediate answer is no, all depends on how this goes, whether it will sell, perhaps she will hate her baby, heaven forbid---


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (12 March 2011)

OOh Spyder is lovely! I love the way he is eyeballing the poles and stuff 
What is he breeding wise?

Rosie do your breed/race trotters?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 March 2011)

No, as i told Simsar we rescued this mare from a neighbour, 2 miles away mind, she was only 4 and looking well, we hunted her for 1 season,she was very bold but too green for her own good and being as this is a big trotting area we know alot of contacts-Salis foal will probably be a 1 off,hubbys brother says we should race it- haha not bloody likely--


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Hope this works this is Spyder and Joe

http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae140/Huntingdays_Simsar/040.jpg

Click to expand...

What a lovely grey Simsar, do you ride him at all?


----------



## Simsar (12 March 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			OOh Spyder is lovely! I love the way he is eyeballing the poles and stuff 
What is he breeding wise?

Rosie do your breed/race trotters?
		
Click to expand...

This is Spyder.  He is a Pure Irish Draught Stallion.

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=W1HJzk&d=cressingham+antional+silver&x=13&y=15



rosiefronfelen said:



			What a lovely grey Simsar, do you ride him at all?
		
Click to expand...

I sat on him for the first time yesterday he is a 4yr old just been backed.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (12 March 2011)

Sorry missed that. Hope she has a lovely foal - pics? 

Simsar - oo very nice if I owned a mare she might 'jump' the fence   What are your plans for him?


----------



## Paddydou (14 March 2011)

Howdy folks!

Sorry I have been so snowed under but I was a naughty girl as only one can be and went of frisking about for a week! Bliss! Made no plans and went all over the place in various boats and hiking boots! 

Getting very excited to hear about the foals - can't wait to see all the pictures.

Felicity I will forgive you for working for DEFRA but only because you are not in the UK and the Aussies are much more practical about these things. 

So good to hear from everyone again! Been so nice to read through this and hear everyones banter. Even JM appears to be rather mellow despite the box rest!


----------



## Simsar (16 March 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			Sorry missed that. Hope she has a lovely foal - pics? 

Simsar - oo very nice if I owned a mare she might 'jump' the fence   What are your plans for him?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry was banned for a couple of days thannks to Simon and his ideas on the breeding forum!

He will hopefully do some Eventing but we will do some dressage and hunting this Autumn/Winter.  We have three mares due to him two TB mares and one 3*** event mare, he is such a nice person we are very lucky.  He has done some showing his best result was at The Royal show where he was 2nd, just being beaten by our other colt that was 1st and Reserve.  He has done a futurity were he got a first Premium in the Eventing section.


----------



## Simsar (16 March 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Howdy folks!

Sorry I have been so snowed under but I was a naughty girl as only one can be and went of frisking about for a week! Bliss! Made no plans and went all over the place in various boats and hiking boots! 

Getting very excited to hear about the foals - can't wait to see all the pictures.

Felicity I will forgive you for working for DEFRA but only because you are not in the UK and the Aussies are much more practical about these things. 

So good to hear from everyone again! Been so nice to read through this and hear everyones banter. Even JM appears to be rather mellow despite the box rest!
		
Click to expand...

Dou nice to hear from you.  When everything is born i will have to come over. x


----------



## Paddydou (17 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Dou nice to hear from you.  When everything is born i will have to come over. x
		
Click to expand...

Fab! 

I can't believe that Simon got you banned!!! Te he he! I am begining to feel left out... The Hunting forum seems to be the place to meet all the riff raff!!!


----------



## Simsar (17 March 2011)

Cheeky Biatch!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (17 March 2011)

riff raff indeed, now then Ms Dou-


----------



## EAST KENT (17 March 2011)

SS banned??  Whatever for..you don`t seem naughty on here to me!


----------



## Simsar (18 March 2011)

It was Simon he put a picture on breeding Simon thought it was within TC's and then argued the toss with the FC when it wasn't naughty boy.  I'm a good girl!


----------



## Simsar (18 March 2011)

Jen hunt has she been around I'm off to look and Combat claire and anyone else in the old gang I'm forgetting someone??


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (18 March 2011)

Naughty Simon! Glad your back though!

Jenhunts around, haven't seen CombatClaire in a while....


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 March 2011)

CC has been battling on other hunting threads trying to instill common sense into a few people.


----------



## Simsar (18 March 2011)

LOL good luck with that CC. F09 how is Austrailia or your part of it?


----------



## Paddydou (18 March 2011)

I thought that CC had done rather well in her defensive arguements. Will have to put her in charge of publicity when Simsar goes for PM... 

Still having the debate as to wether or not Rosie would be any good as heading up Defra... There could be issues when she sacks them all for being so incompetent over here so...

Actually I am quite enjoying the vision of various members of the Hunting forum taking over government...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 March 2011)

Paddydou said:



			I thought that CC had done rather well in her defensive arguements. Will have to put her in charge of publicity when Simsar goes for PM... 

Still having the debate as to wether or not Rosie would be any good as heading up Defra... There could be issues when she sacks them all for being so incompetent over here so...

Actually I am quite enjoying the vision of various members of the Hunting forum taking over government...
		
Click to expand...

oh yes please Paddy, i would sack the bloody lot having dealt with them- haha what job would you give JM- minister for what?just had a thought, perhaps he is a minister-------


----------



## Fiagai (18 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			oh yes please Paddy, i would sack the bloody lot having dealt with them- haha what job would you give JM- minister for what?just had a thought, perhaps he is a minister-------
		
Click to expand...

RF - Do you need an undersecetary?   I would like to bring in some new controls in for pets....


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (19 March 2011)

Australia is OK rather wet and soggy today. Having not rained in weeks here it has bucketed down for 12hrs straight so water is running off everything and the field have an inch of water standing on them...

If RF doesn't wish to take over as head of DEFRA can I come over and do it? I work for the Dept of Ag here giving grants to farmers so I could come over there and do the same... 
And of course insist that all barbed wire be replaced with nice old fashioned hedges


----------



## Simsar (19 March 2011)

Hedges what like these.  Hope this works.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (19 March 2011)

Oh yes-- brilliant last photo-


----------



## Paddydou (19 March 2011)

Oooh yes I like those hedges! Of course Felicity, being that you have experiance and also the knack of a bit of practicality that we Brits who happen to be running Defra do not your sensibilities woudl be very welcomed.

JM is a bit of a problem. An asset yes he would be but he would have to be placed where if he does go a bit loopy we can get away with it rather than having to demand his resignation... Boris seems to get away with it so how about Mayor of London? Wouldn't dare put him near Defra in case he grows a dodgy moustash and starts to walk funny...


----------



## FairyLights (19 March 2011)

What lovely photos,all of them.


----------



## Fiagai (19 March 2011)

Love the photo of the foal looking at the Hunt disappearinging in the distance.  Awwww!


----------



## Simsar (19 March 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Oh yes-- brilliant last photo-
		
Click to expand...

That's my mate Ginge (married to Surrey Union huntsman Ian) or should I say Tracey, she is going to be riding our stallion (the grey in the earlier section of this post) when she is back and riding, they have just had a lovely little boy Austin.  So won't be jumping like that for a while, well this season, but who knows!



Paddydou said:



			Oooh yes I like those hedges! Of course Felicity, being that you have experiance and also the knack of a bit of practicality that we Brits who happen to be running Defra do not your sensibilities woudl be very welcomed. PML!

JM is a bit of a problem LOL!. An asset yes he would be but he would have to be placed where if he does go a bit loopy we can get away with it rather than having to demand his resignation... Boris seems to get away with it so how about Mayor of London? Wouldn't dare put him near Defra in case he grows a dodgy moustash and starts to walk funny...
		
Click to expand...

Jm is my right hand man if I'm going to be PM.



Horsesforever1 said:



			What lovely photos,all of them.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. x   Our little irish colt getting ready for huntsman's horse.


----------



## Simsar (19 March 2011)

Fiagai said:



			Love the photo of the foal looking at the Hunt disappearinging in the distance.  Awwww!
		
Click to expand...

Just to let Ian know he is watching and learning.   He is saying don't look at my tail its not a brush!


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 March 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			Australia is OK rather wet and soggy today.
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts in NSW are you, Felicity_09 (it's my home state!)  I'm from Sydney but spent some time in Willow Tree (near Quirindi) and Inverell!  Been a long time since I was home though!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (19 March 2011)

Im in Syd and we have had over 100mm of rain in the last 36hrs and it doesn't look like stopping any time soon....
Quirindi is nice, and very green for once! (first time I've seen it green!)

Love the first pic! 

Hedges, as displayed in the above photos, would be mandatory, though I think some of the wire visible should/could be removed however I'm happy to be advised on this one.
The hedge in the last pic is a fine example of what I hope to achieve as is the flying horse & rider

However in the interest of slightly wimpy horses (and poss riders) I think all hedges should have a section where the top foot is a bit softer incase you feel the need to go through them...


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (20 March 2011)

I'm sorry to say that there is allready an alternative HHO governemnt up and running - and have just been reminded where my loyalties should lie 

Led by the all seeing dictator Millyards_Rejects.
Coat of arms:





Noble greyhounds looking at fierce cat over grey (ISH) stallion. Surmounted by the Horns of Plenty.
Motto:
''In Scorpio nos fides , pro verum quod justicia. Porro ago Millyard Reprobo regina'

Current posts filled are:
Minsiter for Cake
Minsiter for Decency & Correctness
Minster of Entertainament 
I'm going to contest A.Swans run for DEFRA (what does that stand for anyway?) but may allow him to be head of Hunting.

NB this post is because I do not wish to be sent to the Scorpion pit by MR.


----------



## Millyard Rejects (20 March 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			I'm sorry to say that there is allready an alternative HHO governemnt up and running - and have just been reminded where my loyalties should lie 

Led by the all seeing dictator Millyards_Rejects.
Coat of arms:





Noble greyhounds looking at fierce cat over grey (ISH) stallion. Surmounted by the Horns of Plenty.
Motto:
''In Scorpio nos fides , pro verum quod justicia. Porro ago Millyard Reprobo regina'

Current posts filled are:
Minsiter for Cake
Minsiter for Decency & Correctness
Minster of Entertainament 
I'm going to contest A.Swans run for DEFRA (what does that stand for anyway?) but may allow him to be head of Hunting.

NB this post is because I do not wish to be sent to the Scorpion pit by MR.
		
Click to expand...

lol

glad youve seen sense F 
but the pits quite empty at the moment due to some rule on licenses for exotic pets? must get that seen to straight away.


----------



## Simsar (20 March 2011)

WTF????


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (21 March 2011)

sorry? ...


----------



## Simsar (21 March 2011)

PML you don't have to say sorry but it just f'd my head. Minister for cakes! wicked.  I would like to be on the waiting list for that role.

PS is it areal ISH stallion??  remember f'd head so sorry for the numpty question.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (21 March 2011)

I dont think it is a real ISH stallion, just thought he'd be popular in this post. I stole the white horse off another coat of arms


----------



## Simsar (21 March 2011)

OK so make him a purebred ID Stallion.x


----------



## Simsar (21 March 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			Love the first pic! 

Hedges, as displayed in the above photos, would be mandatory, though I think some of the wire visible should/could be removed however I'm happy to be advised on this one.  Agree about the removal it is being done field by field.The hedge in the last pic is a fine example of what I hope to achieve as is the flying horse & rider

However in the interest of slightly wimpy horses (and poss riders) I think all hedges should have a section where the top foot is a bit softer incase you feel the need to go through them... 

Click to expand...

A bullfinch? and that hedge does have a softer bit but Ginge being Ginge took the biggest part of the hedge!  Go Ginge go. xx


----------



## Millyard Rejects (21 March 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			I dont think it is a real ISH stallion, just thought he'd be popular in this post. I stole the white horse off another coat of arms 

Click to expand...

dodgy looking if he was ISH?



Simsar said:



			OK so make him a purebred ID Stallion.x
		
Click to expand...

Simsar- you may have got the cake ministers job for that comment?


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (22 March 2011)

Careful MR I think TG might get a bit uppity if you give away her ministery to the first upstart that comes along sprouting ID stallions...

Bullfinches! Thats what I meant! Danka!


----------



## Simsar (22 March 2011)

HOLD HARD what do you mean upstart!


----------



## Simsar (23 March 2011)

Jm are you still roving??


----------



## rosie fronfelen (23 March 2011)

Hes busy in office--------apparently.


----------



## Simsar (23 March 2011)

JM where out thou??


----------



## Judgemental (23 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			JM where out thou??
		
Click to expand...

Pottering about. It was a very pleasant day and weather looks good for the next week or so.


----------



## JenHunt (24 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Jen hunt has she been around I'm off to look and Combat claire and anyone else in the old gang I'm forgetting someone??
		
Click to expand...

indeed... I am around, I just get a bit overloaded with JM's posts when he goes all political on us  ... it's right over the top of my simple little brain! Politics is just not something I understand properly.


----------



## EAST KENT (24 March 2011)

JenHunt said:



			indeed... I am around, I just get a bit overloaded with JM's posts when he goes all political on us  ... it's right over the top of my simple little brain! Politics is just not something I understand properly.
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree , leave that stuff to Higher Beings.Us plebs make no difference anyway


----------



## JenHunt (24 March 2011)

Haha EK... tooo true unfortunately!

I think i'd quite like to join MR's government though, as minister for correct grammar and spelling!


----------



## Millyard Rejects (25 March 2011)

JenHunt said:



			Haha EK... tooo true unfortunately!

I think i'd quite like to join MR's government though, as minister for correct grammar and spelling! 

Click to expand...

On the basis you have new hens you may feel free to call yourself -
Minister for correct spelling and grammar.

*we were going to let JM do it, but he never returns my calls...texts...emails...invites to dinner...hunt balls... its most upsetting


----------



## Paddydou (25 March 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Pottering about. It was a very pleasant day and weather looks good for the next week or so.
		
Click to expand...

Phew he is still alive and hasn't donned on his balaclava yet! 

...Nor become the Minister for tea and scones I would imagine!

Jen to understand the political world is to understand human nature... A task which in itself is impossible. However a good basis is that any human will want food, sex and money... usually in that order and many would not admit it but those are the 3 main priorities of the population of any country hence why politics are always open to such scandles.


----------



## EAST KENT (25 March 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Phew he is still alive and hasn't donned on his balaclava yet! 

...Nor become the Minister for tea and scones I would imagine!

Jen to understand the political world is to understand human nature... A task which in itself is impossible. However a good basis is that any human will want food, sex and money... usually in that order and many would not admit it but those are the 3 main priorities of the population of any country hence why politics are always open to such scandles.
		
Click to expand...

Nah..JM does`nt seem to demo type to me ,whereas I find them a good day out


----------



## Judgemental (25 March 2011)

Millyard Rejects said:



			On the basis you have new hens you may feel free to call yourself -
Minister for correct spelling and grammar.

*we were going to let JM do it, but he never returns my calls...texts...emails...invites to dinner...hunt balls... its most upsetting

Click to expand...

I will admit to a 'certain' weakness when it comes to the Irish. Please do feel free to PM.

East Kent no I do not go on 'demos'. Before you ask about the two countryside marches, on both occasions I was not in the country.


----------



## EAST KENT (25 March 2011)

AHA!! Slipped away like Blah Blah Blair then ,you missed out there lad. (JOKE)


----------



## Millyard Rejects (27 March 2011)

Judgemental said:



			I will admit to a 'certain' weakness when it comes to the Irish. Please do feel free to PM.

East Kent no I do not go on 'demos'. Before you ask about the two countryside marches, on both occasions I was not in the country.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry JM- have to inform you Im only half bred Irish half bred Yorkshire hope thats ok?

And I couldnt go to the marches---as I was minding hound puppies


----------



## Judgemental (27 March 2011)

Millyard Rejects said:



			Sorry JM- have to inform you Im only half bred Irish half bred Yorkshire hope thats ok?

And I couldnt go to the marches---as I was minding hound puppies

Click to expand...

Oh dear. Well, may be, but only possibly, if you are from The Republic? I could make an exception on this one occasion but I don't want to start setting any precedents. LOL  (Any cricketing connections in the Yorkshire pedigree, that might just swing things in the right direction, but I don't know, could still be a very sticky wicket to bat on. The boundaries are very tight).


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (27 March 2011)

MR is your Irish half from inside the Pale or beyond it?


----------



## Simsar (27 March 2011)

JenHunt said:



			indeed... I am around, I just get a bit overloaded with JM's posts when he goes all political on us  ... it's right over the top of my simple little brain! Politics is just not something I understand properly.
		
Click to expand...

Politics, who knows, they are all dodgy ******S! Sorry Mentle except you of course.


----------



## Simsar (27 March 2011)

JenHunt said:



			Haha EK... tooo true unfortunately!

I think i'd quite like to join MR's government though, as minister for correct grammar and spelling! 

Click to expand...

I'm afraid I'm **** at spelling and the use of !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is always wrong


----------



## Simsar (27 March 2011)

Paddydou said:



			Phew he is still alive and hasn't donned on his balaclava yet! 

...Nor become the Minister for tea and scones I would imagine!

Jen to understand the political world is to understand human nature... A task which in itself is impossible. However a good basis is that any human will want food, sex and money... usually in that order Or in your case sex sex sex first first first. and many would not admit it but those are the 3 main priorities of the population of any country hence why politics are always open to such scandles.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry could't resist.


----------



## Simsar (27 March 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Oh dear. Well, may be, but only possibly, if you are from The Republic? I could make an exception on this one occasion but I don't want to start setting any precedents. LOL  (Any cricketing connections in the Yorkshire pedigree, that might just swing things in the right direction, but I don't know, could still be a very sticky wicket to bat on. The boundaries are very tight).
		
Click to expand...

Mentle now you really are talking dirty.


----------



## EAST KENT (27 March 2011)

Cricket ? Best cure for insomnia I know...along with politics of course.


----------



## JenHunt (27 March 2011)

Judgemental said:



			Oh dear. Well, may be, but only possibly, if you are from The Republic? I could make an exception on this one occasion but I don't want to start setting any precedents. LOL  (Any cricketing connections in the Yorkshire pedigree, that might just swing things in the right direction, but I don't know, could still be a very sticky wicket to bat on. The boundaries are very tight).
		
Click to expand...

and what, might I ask, is the problem with Yorkshire? or more correctly The Independent People's Republic of Yorkshire as it is known in these slightly provincial parts!


----------



## Millyard Rejects (28 March 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			MR is your Irish half from inside the Pale or beyond it? 

Click to expand...

The Irish ancestral home is in Galway.... 



JenHunt said:



			and what, might I ask, is the problem with Yorkshire? or more correctly The Independent People's Republic of Yorkshire as it is known in these slightly provincial parts! 

Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with Yorkshire Jenhunt! I am from Yorkshire..therefore I am amazing


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (28 March 2011)

MR is beyond the pale!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (28 March 2011)

Nothing wrong with Galway!!


----------



## Judgemental (28 March 2011)

Millyard Rejects said:



			The Irish ancestral home is in Galway.... 


Nothing wrong with Yorkshire Jenhunt! I am from Yorkshire..therefore I am amazing

Click to expand...

So many choices! 

But Galway is very satisfactory, indeed a stones throw from The Burren in County Clare.

Any horse coming off The Burren is the best. Depth of bone etc. 

I suppose that could apply to people as well?

A combination of the Limestone, old established vetches, along with the soft moist salty air coming off the Atlantic, is an ideal formula for a good stamp of horse and I suppose person as well. Eclipsing any throwbacks from, where was it, ah yes, Yorkshire. So good at cricket. 

It seems that all these considerations have to be mulled over but on balance Galway must be right.

PS Simsar I don't think 'that activity' is something we attribute to either those from Galway or Yorkshire. Of course I could be so wrong.


----------



## Millyard Rejects (29 March 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Nothing wrong with Galway!!  

Click to expand...

quite right EK 


Judgemental said:



			So many choices! 

But Galway is very satisfactory, indeed a stones throw from The Burren in County Clare.

Any horse coming off The Burren is the best. Depth of bone etc. 

I suppose that could apply to people as well?

A combination of the Limestone, old established vetches, along with the soft moist salty air coming off the Atlantic, is an ideal formula for a good stamp of horse and I suppose person as well. Eclipsing any throwbacks from, where was it, ah yes, Yorkshire. So good at cricket. 

It seems that all these considerations have to be mulled over but on balance Galway must be right.

PS Simsar I don't think 'that activity' is something we attribute to either those from Galway or Yorkshire. Of course I could be so wrong.[/QUOT

Cricket should not be joked about or insulted Any Yorkshire person knows its a religion in most parts.
The horses bred  this way on JM are very tough hardy Connamara ponies..not thugish part draught ugly brutes with thick heads to go with their thick legs

Click to expand...


----------



## Judgemental (29 March 2011)

Millyard Rejects said:



			quite right EK 


Judgemental said:



			So many choices! 

But Galway is very satisfactory, indeed a stones throw from The Burren in County Clare.

Any horse coming off The Burren is the best. Depth of bone etc. 

I suppose that could apply to people as well?

A combination of the Limestone, old established vetches, along with the soft moist salty air coming off the Atlantic, is an ideal formula for a good stamp of horse and I suppose person as well. Eclipsing any throwbacks from, where was it, ah yes, Yorkshire. So good at cricket. 

It seems that all these considerations have to be mulled over but on balance Galway must be right.

PS Simsar I don't think 'that activity' is something we attribute to either those from Galway or Yorkshire. Of course I could be so wrong.[/QUOT

Cricket should not be joked about or insulted Any Yorkshire person knows its a religion in most parts. Oh perish the thought I was being entirely genuineThe horses bred  this way on JM are very tough hardy Connamara ponies..not thugish part draught ugly brutes with thick heads to go with their thick legs

Click to expand...

 Ah had one off the Burren and he was a great sucess. Thoroughbred out of a draught mare who foaled on the Burren.

I always find anything to do with the Republic, comfortable, horses, people, male and female and the whole place is generally relaxed. Especially on the west coast.

Who do you hunt with?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Millyard Rejects (30 March 2011)

Judgemental said:





Millyard Rejects said:



			quite right EK 
 Ah had one off the Burren and he was a great sucess. Thoroughbred out of a draught mare who foaled on the Burren.

I always find anything to do with the Republic, comfortable, horses, people, male and female and the whole place is generally relaxed. Especially on the west coast.

Who do you hunt with?
		
Click to expand...

Currently dont have the horsepower to go hunting JM my shetland is game but alas people look down their noses as she goes under hedges and gates as they go over 
the TBxConnie- is a yearling and sadly hates anything but firm going so unless they move hunting to a summertime he wont be happy!
The little coloured pony will be found a small rider as he has very good nature and very steady on any ground-shame he isnt 16hh .....
Dont get out much to ride JM but the Roscommon is a good place to start,Sligo harriers and the "blazers" if you dont mind the field been full of...well...erm...english holiday makers
Although back in UK- was Bramham and Badsworth(before amalgamation!) york and ainsty south.
West coast is lovely-very chilled and as they say "you know when you live in the west of ireland as a cow has licked your bedroom window"!

Click to expand...


----------



## JenHunt (30 March 2011)

JM... you should come and have a day with a proper yorkshire pack and find out what you're missing!  

Also. I can recommend the Roscommon for a good day out - we had a day with them season before last - hired horses from Oliver Walsh two days running and had a brilliant time!


----------



## Millyard Rejects (1 April 2011)

JenHunt said:



			JM... you should come and have a day with a proper yorkshire pack and find out what you're missing!  

Also. I can recommend the Roscommon for a good day out - we had a day with them season before last - hired horses from Oliver Walsh two days running and had a brilliant time!
		
Click to expand...

Jenhunt-we could start a hireling forum!!


----------



## JenHunt (1 April 2011)

oh definitely MR - problem is, I only have one horse, and trust me not many people would appreciate a day's hunting on him! (unless they like being at the front going like a steam train with no brakes and little steering aaallllll day!


----------



## littleme (17 April 2011)

Simsar said:



			Hedges what like these.  Hope this works.




































Click to expand...

Chesnut mare isn't called Ginge is she? Think i used to know her!


----------



## Simsar (19 April 2011)

JenHunt said:



			Haha EK... tooo true unfortunately!

I think i'd quite like to join MR's government though, as minister for correct grammar and spelling! 

Click to expand...

Jen .,,,!2354 can you teach me the Grandma????  I'm r67buisghn at spellind and commar and stuff.


----------



## Simsar (19 April 2011)

The bird on top is called Ginge the horse was called Ciril.  The horse with the foal is Ginge too. xxx


----------



## JenHunt (19 April 2011)

hehee!! the brain mash I've got at the moment isn't much help for t'old smelling of gran'ma 

but... as I promised to share photos of walking, which we haven't really done much of as yet, I have photos of the hens and horses to share instead... Appologies if you've already seen them elsewhere! 

Ron's best dressidge outline





Ron's best Kiddie in a sweet shop impression





OH and Ron going too fast XC (fast enough to clock up 4 penalties for going too fast!)











Ron posing at home afterwards
















Thomas






Bored Labrador






Moaning Myrtle






Skippy (front) and Biggles (back)






Thing1 and Thing2


----------



## Simsar (20 April 2011)

Awesome lets do a friends of hunting photo album. xx


----------

